# Netr28ux.sys error



## roymorgan276 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi

I am using Windows 8.1 on my desktop. Today suddenly I got a BSOD error saying Page Fault at NonPage Area (net328ux.sys) and my WiFi stopped working. 

I am using an external WiFi dongle and I sure the error is not related to it. I did some Google search on netr28ux.sys errors and also downloaded a new copy of the sys file and tried replacing the existing one (in my Driver / FileRepository....) directory with it but it didn't help.

I do have the original Windows CD and can do a file refresh but that will make me lose a lot of games and programs so I wanted to seek help here and see if that step can be avoided. 

Please help.


----------

